# lameness issues with side bone *xray included*



## tuesday737 (May 4, 2011)

Good afternoon. I am hoping to get some help, cause I am worrying myself to death here. Here's what I have:

10 year old arabian mare that I show in sport horse under saddle and hunter pleasure. She has shoes on all four feet, and has never had any hoof issues. We rarely trail ride or ride on hard roads, the arena has some hard spots, but nothing major.
She became slightly lame on her left front about 3 weeks ago. The vet looked at her and she was a 1/5. Nothing abnormal was found on examination, so he reccomended a week of hand walking. After one week, she was sound again. I lunged her for three days in a row, then rode her. On our second ride day, she began limping again on left front. Vet came the next day. She is now a 2/5 lame. Upon xrays, he discovered "side bone" in her left front. He gave her a block for her foot and trotted her again, she was 80-100 percent better with the block. His reccomendation is for my farrier to have a look at the xrays, and my farrier may be able to help with padding, shoes, special trimming... ect. The farrier is coming tomorrow. I have included her xray in the post. Hopefully that will help.

I have been looking online for info regarding side bone, and seem to get a lot of mixed information. I have read that side bone RARELY causes lameness, so there is probably something else causing it. I have read that my horse should get her shoes taken off and box rested for up to one year ( would drive her INSANE) Or that corrective shoeing can fix it all together... I am confused on why she would be sound for a week, then lame again...I am wondering if anyone has any experience with side bone issues. And could give me some advice. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

At my last job we had 3 horses that had severe sidebone issues. They would often be lame and unusable. Until we got a new farrier and what he did is make special rounded off shoes on the insides to help with their turning. With sidebone the horse recieves the pain from excessive turning. Hence why she was better till did the lunging which is all circles. After getting these shoes on all 3 of the horses they very rarely had any lameness issues at all. While before they were lame nearly everyday no matter how much time we gave off for them. This was my experience with it so I don't know if yours will be different or not.


----------



## bntnail (Feb 3, 2011)

X-ray view not the best for sidebone. A DP view (Dorsoproximal-Palmarodistal) is better for most cases.

Non the less, there are four things w/ sidebone one wants to acccomplish.

1. Ease/reduce brakover forces. (sidebone shoe, half round shoe aggressively rolled toe)

2. Aid/promote expansion of the hoof. (slippered heel in shoe, chadwick spring, grooveing/thinning the wall at the heel, full fit, nail as far forward as possible, no clips)

3. Maintain flat,even loading of the foot. Heel first is fine, but med/lat must be even.

4. Reduce cuncussion. (pads, packing, rubber/plastic shoes)

Environment also plays a role. Flat turn out and riding in as smooth and flat an area as possible (preferably soft), will also help.


----------

